# 12 foot box on bobcat vs 12 foot box on loader, whats the difference??



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

seriously, i hear alot about 12 foot pushboxes on both loaders and skidsteers, wouldnt a skid be cheaper to buy and operate? why not just use that?

stupid question i know..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Loader has a much BIGGER bucket
loader weighs about 20,000 lb more.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Depending on the loader here are the main differences. Weight, Horsepower, and those two add up to traction. A skid steer would be stopped quickly trying to push a 12 foot pusher full of snow.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

All different ways of looking at this. Skid might have a cheaper fuel bill on a nightly basis but your gonna work the machine harder so other things might break sooner. Loader depends on what you get size wise. To big and you cant get it in every where, transportation costs to move it around, huge fuel bill.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The loader model pushers typically are taller and "deeper" boxes. So in theory a 12' loader box would hold a much larger amount of snow as you push


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

Exactly what everyone else said. We run a 12' pusher on our skidloader and it works for light fluffy snow. When we get heavier snow we just backdrag with the skids and let the loaders clean up. Once the skidloader loses traction it's game over. Also with the loaders we are able to run 16'-18' pushers and speed up production. Another advantage with the loader is the ability to stack much higher. The skidloader is a Gehl 7810 w/100hp and still loses traction fairly easy.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

A loader can stack a lot higher, more power, and in some cases faster ground speed.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1704635 said:


> A loader can stack a lot higher, more power, and in some cases faster ground speed.


Plus you have a better view. Nice being up high.


----------

